
IPO, Web 2.0 Style - transburgh
http://www.uncov.com/2007/5/29/ipo-web-2-0-style
======
sabat
Typical uncov BS. I don't know anything about the startup in question, but
this:

 _earnings are so not Web 2.0. Profit is old economy bullshit, and Foldera
knows it._

is complete crap. Earnings are a crucial part of what make Web 2.0 different
than 1.0 -- this time, people _are_ trying to figure out how to make money.
Oh, and BTW, you actually can make a lot of money with a Web 2.0 business.
Hell, ask the Plenty of Fish guy -- $5-10 million in annual revenue, one
employee. Earnings are so not Web 2.0, my ass.

~~~
sbraford
I think his point was that a lot of Web 2.0 companies are launching with the
hopes of quickly getting acquired before earnings are really relevant.

Did del.icio.us have any earnings when it got acquired? No.

Flickr? Barely.

Plentyoffish is definitely the exception to the rule -- they are not really
"Web 2.0", the founder just happens to have a big mouth & nice blog.

There are plenty of entrepreneurs making hundreds of k a month with little to
no employees; they just don't brag about it on their blogs.

~~~
sabat
Both delicious and flickr had earnings before they were acquired; they just
didn't have profits. Since advertising is a proven business model on the web
now, this wasn't a concern.

Plenty of Fish seems web2.0 to me; it may not be ajax-enabled, but it's
certainly a social network.

 _There are plenty of entrepreneurs making hundreds of k a month with little
to no employees; they just don't brag about it on their blogs._

It was just an example; I could have named any of the other companies you're
thinking of to make my point. The point is that they have earnings or at least
a solid earnings plan. "Earnings don't matter" is not the web2.0 way.

~~~
sbraford
Point taken.

Just a nit though: how was del.icio.us making money?

I never saw one ad on there before Yahoo acquired them, come to think of it, I
still don't see any ads on there.

